# fry with no tail.



## klaus777 (Aug 8, 2008)

I just thought I would post this pic for some fun. The fry was taken from a clutch of 29 and was the only handicap. it lived for about a week as I kept it with it's 28 brothers and sisters which all died as a result of a faulty heater. It was able to catch food, just couldn't control where it wanted to go very well.
The photo was taken after it was found dead.
the camera is a canon S5-SI, set for marco.


----------



## ombcat (Sep 23, 2004)

Poor thing, what type of fish?
wilma


----------



## klaus777 (Aug 8, 2008)

It was an African Cichlid, Yellow Top Lab.


----------

